

Russia’s Internet censor reminds citizens that some memes are illegal - engassa
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/russias-internet-censor-reminds-citizens-that-some-memes-are-illegal/

======
yuashizuki
I thinks these articles are exaggerating a situation which could have been a
simple defamation lawsuit.

